# Nikolai Semyonovich Golovanov (1891 - 1953)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Famous Bolshoi Opera conductor, who also was a composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

